# Hard Apple Cider (Cyser Now) Sorry



## Wade E (Sep 20, 2009)

Went to a cider place today to get a gallon and some pies because they have the best pies in CT. and they had 5 gallons of cider with a 5 gallon carboy, multi fit bung and airlock for $50 which i didnt really want to spend but couldnt resist so tomorrow Im off to my local supply store to get some Ale yeast!


----------



## St Allie (Sep 20, 2009)

Is hard apple cider already fermented there Wade?

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 20, 2009)

Wade, why do use use Ale yeast for hard cider as opposed to wine yeast?
Will ale yeast give you a lower alcohol content?


----------



## St Allie (Sep 20, 2009)

I use a cider yeast made by brewtec Troy.

can't you guys get cider yeast?

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 20, 2009)

But why use it instead of wine yeast?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 20, 2009)

Ale yeast is has a much lower abv tolerance so will not go to far like a wine yeast can. Ive never heard of cider yeast Allie.


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 20, 2009)

How low is low. If it gets too low it doesn't sound like it would be too "hard" at all. I realize not all fermented drink needs to be strong enough to run your truck off of but am wondering why you would shoot for a low ABV with cider.
Troy


----------



## St Allie (Sep 20, 2009)

This page on google answers may help with info Wade. Huge amount of information if you have time to go through the links.

http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/515013.html

I suppose if we have a beer section here.. we could have a small cider section to put this stuff under?


I just use cider yeast because it is available here.

Allie


----------



## St Allie (Sep 20, 2009)

Troy,

Cider is traditionally around 5 to 8 percent, in britain it can be over 9 percent.. Fermented higher it is classified as wine.. depends on the country as to what percentage it becomes a wine.. and then is taxed accordingly.

Also in some countries it can't be called a cider if there are any added sugars or water.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Sep 20, 2009)

Im looking for about 6% myself. Thanks Allie, Ill check it out later on tonight.


----------



## St Allie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wade.. my favourite low alcohol drink is homemade cider.

I'm still working on the best combination from my own orchard.

Allie


----------



## Luc (Sep 21, 2009)

Just received a phone call yesterday that next week we are
going apple picking.

I wanted to stay at the orchard for 2 days (free camping) and press at the site. But plans turn out different. So it is only saturday.

As apples will keep for a while I have a lot of time processing them.

Luc


----------



## Wade E (Sep 21, 2009)

Today I changed my mind on this since a friend gave me 15 lbs of Orange Blossom honey so I decided to do Cyser instead to kill 2 birds with 1 stone as I have a lot of grape pomace coming in about 1 week and will need as money carboys as possible. I added 13 lbs of honey and brought it right up to 1.085 leaving me 2 lbs for my Dandelion wine to sweeten back which should be more then enough as its a 3 gallon batch. Besides I really didnt want any more carbonated apple after i thought aboiut it anyway as u have 6 gallons of crab apple wine that will be force carbonated as the last batch was a total winner.


----------



## TheTooth (Sep 21, 2009)

I use White Labs English Cider yeast (WLP775) (White Labs Description Page) and have been very happy with it. I tried a few ale yeasts and a couple of wine yeasts, but the English Cider yeast produced a nice dry cider while retaining a lot of the apple aroma and flavor.


----------

